# Taking a break "in the action"



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Been busy the last several months, what with work, and some gun work for my brother. I finally took a break starting about a week ago and will resume work after Christmas. Gave me some time to get out and do a little calling. Here's what I know. It's mid-season, and the coyotes seem to be fairly well educated. They are definitely working the wind, no longer rushing to the call, and most are stalking in slow. You need a sharp eye to spot them, before the game is over. I've been barked at more this year than any other, and most of the time, as I'm leaving the truck. Ridiculous. You need to walk farther, work the wind, stay still, never leave without a mouth call on your neck, and it's best to work alone.

#1 The first was taken after he hung up behind cover, took some coaxing, but he came out long enough to get nailed.

#2 Was a hungry run in, no problem with her....mashed her. She was one of those highway patrol dogs (patrols the highway looking for carrion)

#3 Took 25 minutes to get to come in, then showed up to my right at 20 feet! Trotted between me and the FoxPro, stopped looked right at me, stared, could make out what I was (that's where good camo, concealment, staying still, and working the wind pay off). He started to move on, I raised my gun, he spotted the movement and lit it up. Had to take him with a running off-hand shot. Got lucky?

#4 Took 30 minutes to bring in. I still don't quite know how I managed to spot him. He was on a far ridge, watching. I had switched from a cottontail to fox distress, then spotted him shortly thereafter. I switched back to cottontail, he came a bit closer. I played the volume down to barely audible. He started working his way in, in a long round-about manner. Took another 15 minutes. I was in need of a paper bag to breath into. He finally stopped, I had had enough and ended in.

I hope each of you get the chance this season to get out and get-at-um.

Merry Christmas to all, and I wish you all a happy and prosperous New Year.......

Back to work/hiatus.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great write up JT, congrats. on the yotes and sharing the pic's., hoping to get out as I have a week off, lion, wolf and yotes in that order, back home on boxing day.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats on the coyotes and at least getting out !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks JT, the invisible man puts on down!!


----------



## SHampton (Apr 20, 2012)

They are getting harder and harder to call and kill.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work JT ! It's good to see you back sharing your experience with us.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Great photos, JT. Glad you put the whammy on 'em. Best of everything in the New Year.


----------

